# Restoring a Craftsman DGT 6000



## Mothman (Apr 5, 2021)

Hi folks!
It was suggested I start a new thread here as I embark on the journey of restoring a lawn tractor 
My past experience with working on a tractor or engine of any kind: nada.
So this should be fun!


----------



## Mothman (Apr 5, 2021)

The only thing I know about this tractor is that it's said to leak gas. Found the leak in the carburetor and am currently rebuilding it. Replacement carbs are super cheap but everyone I know, and reviews I've read, mentions regrets after 20-100 hours of use. So went with a repair kit for the original carb instead. 
Found the bowl o-ring to be gone and the diaphragm in the accelerator pump was coming apart. $10 in parts should have this up and running again and a dip in the ultrasonic cleaner made sure it's sparkly clean.

Spark plugs were replaced, new deck belt is on it's way and still looking for a good source to buy a steering wheel and seat from for a decent price.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

That has become my hope and dream over this past month.... To work on a machine that was actually built in this Century. You gotta love old Exmarks and SCAGs for the way they last, but they can be a PITA when every fastener on it is frozen.


----------



## Mothman (Apr 5, 2021)

Update.
There are still some issues to work out, mostly linked to the carburetor and the way throttle/choke etc is connected. But I got it running today!
The seat switch needed to be replaced and the switch interlock was corroded so needed a good cleaning. That allowed me to finally take the brake off and test the gearbox.
Verified the engine and gearbox are in good enough shape to drive around. Felt daring and hooked up the deck, even managed to cut 10 feet of grass! 

Now that I know the major mechanical components are ok, I am willing to call an actual mechanic to come and fix this properly. I have done what I can tinker wise.


----------



## Johng39 (Apr 21, 2021)

Mothman said:


> Update.
> There are still some issues to work out, mostly linked to the carburetor and the way throttle/choke etc is connected. But I got it running today!
> The seat switch needed to be replaced and the switch interlock was corroded so needed a good cleaning. That allowed me to finally take the brake off and test the gearbox.
> Verified the engine and gearbox are in good enough shape to drive around. Felt daring and hooked up the deck, even managed to cut 10 feet of grass!
> ...





Mothman said:


> Update.
> There are still some issues to work out, mostly linked to the carburetor and the way throttle/choke etc is connected. But I got it running today!
> The seat switch needed to be replaced and the switch interlock was corroded so needed a good cleaning. That allowed me to finally take the brake off and test the gearbox.
> Verified the engine and gearbox are in good enough shape to drive around. Felt daring and hooked up the deck, even managed to cut 10 feet of grass!
> ...


I have almost the same kind, made in 2002, Craftsman 917.275280, 26 HP Kohler engine. Had been restoring it and also using it to mow. The steering support assembly bracket is worn where the steering gear shaft is inserted, too much play, hence steering gear and steering shaft gears will not stay meshed, steering not controllable. The part is no longer available, need a bushing or a sleeve to try and hold the shaft in place. Same or very similar model as Husqvarna GTH2548


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Mothman said:


> Update.
> There are still some issues to work out, mostly linked to the carburetor and the way throttle/choke etc is connected. But I got it running today!
> The seat switch needed to be replaced and the switch interlock was corroded so needed a good cleaning. That allowed me to finally take the brake off and test the gearbox.
> Verified the engine and gearbox are in good enough shape to drive around. Felt daring and hooked up the deck, even managed to cut 10 feet of grass!
> ...


What do you need a mechanic to do for you on this machine? Sounds to me like you got it running okay, and we can talk you thru whatever else you might need.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

bontai Joe said:


> What do you need a mechanic to do for you on this machine? Sounds to me like you got it running okay, and we can talk you thru whatever else you might need.


Starts, runs, moves, mows.... That's pretty much all they're supposed to do😁 See page 17 in the link below for the way the throttle/choke linkage is supposed to hook up from either the right, or left side

CV740 throttle/choke plate


----------

